# BOSS' New ATV Plow



## Mark Klossner

Gentlemen, we are launching a new, fully-hydraulic ATV plow designed for contractor use. Here's a video if you're interested: 




And if you want more information on it, please follow this link:http://bossplow.sites.hubspot.com/atv-snowplow

Any questions - let me know.

Its a great unit - very cleanly packaged - no winches, handles, pulleys, etc - 100% hydraulic and controlled right on the ATVs handlebars.


----------



## G.Landscape

Any idea on Price?


----------



## ceptorman

Cool video, I'll bet you will have good luck with it.


----------



## Mark Klossner

We're working on pricing now.


----------



## sublime68charge

can you send me one then I can tell you what it is worth? : )

or better yet I'll send you a honda foreman and rancher for you to design your mounting system for those atv's and then I can just keep the mount and blade's as a sort of consulting fee? : )

looks nice.

are you gonna make mounts for some of the older ATV models that are out there?
like going back to 2000 or so?

sublime out


----------



## Mark Klossner

Sublime - we are working on a number of different undercarriages right now - including the Hondas. We'll have to evaluate older ATVs to determine their frame and electrical capacities.

BOSS out


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'll take a mini DXT for a 2000 Polaris Scrambler


----------



## sublime68charge

Mark Klossner;1616575 said:


> Sublime - we are working on a number of different undercarriages right now - including the Hondas. We'll have to evaluate older ATVs to determine their frame and electrical capacities.
> 
> BOSS out


Thanks and keep us posted if the design is in the work for some of the older quads.

I would maybe talk to some of the ATV mfg and find out how many of some of the older models was sold. I know there are a bunch of 98-04 Foreman's as they where the most popular ATV during there run.

just campaining for my quad.

I have both a 02 and 03 and will still have at least 1 for the next ten years.

any chance of getting some more detail pic of the system?
turn table, the up/down, push tude?

thanks 
sublime out


----------



## Camden

60" is the only size? I'd realllly like a 66" but I know those aren't common at all.


----------



## Antlerart06

I'm Needing a new plow for next year for my 500 sportsman 

Is this power up I see it has power angle


----------



## Mark Klossner

Yes - it has fully powered lift and angle - on the fly


----------



## Mark Klossner

@sublime -- I'll see what i can do for some more detailed drawings. Appreciate the feedback on the older Hondas - that's good to know. 

@Camden - for now 60" is the only size


----------



## Luther

They look great! I like them. 

I'll also volunteer our two Honda Rancher 420's for test dummy status. 

They'll go great next to all the other Boss products we're sporting. Thumbs Up


----------



## okie

Will their be a set up for use with tracks?


----------



## dfd9

Dangit!!!!!!!!!!

I could have used one of these a few weeks ago. 

CanAm Outlander 400. 2012

And it looked great in person as well.

Nicely done.


----------



## vegaman04

Whats the max amp draw while moving the blade?


----------



## Mark Klossner

Gents:

The amp draw while raising the plow is in the mid 20s - less when angling. The plow will likely work with ATVs with tracks as long as the tracks do not extend much further out than the tires did - if they did extend out further - the plow may come in contact with them when angled all the way to the side.


----------



## IMAGE

Sweet one more Boss plow to order for next yr! Might as well bring a trailer to the SIMA show and buy all your show inventory!


----------



## 32vld

Mark Klossner;1616575 said:


> Sublime - we are working on a number of different undercarriages right now - including the Hondas. We'll have to evaluate older ATVs to determine their frame and electrical capacities.
> 
> BOSS out


How about working on adapting your UTV for a Jeep Wrangler?


----------



## jturkey69

32vld;1617629 said:


> How about working on adapting your UTV for a Jeep Wrangler?


Using the UTV Boss plow for wrangler/samurai is easily built. Just look at and possibly fab some mounting points...very easy to do, or have someone local fab something up for ya. We use boss plows exclusively for our trucks, and will be upgrading the useless jd 445's for atv's with plows. Now that there is an atv specific line, we will be watching this closely!
I would really like to see a v-plow for atv from boss though....sometimes we have huge snowfalls and drifting and a v plow makes the initial pass/passes much easier....or at least make the utv plow shorter, and a couple inches narrower.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

If it would fit a 2004 polaris sportsman 400 or 600 twin, I'd probably consider one. The quads just sit in the winter anyways...


----------



## IPLOWSNO

What are the chances this will cost more than the quad pushing it?


----------



## JoeCool

IPLOWSNO;1626102 said:


> What are the chances this will cost more than the quad pushing it?


I would think that will depend a lot on the quad, lol. I have had numerous quad and blade combos. My favorite was a Cat 700 EFI on tracks, had a custom mount built for the blade so I could keep the shorter push tubes for less twisting and still extend out forward. I found the whole setup was just too flimsy for serious plowing and with no down pressure I simply gave up the whole idea for a compact tractor. I doubt I will keep the tractor for a second winter and have now got a 2012 Polaris quad that might get a blade thrown on. I have a snowblower for when the drifts are too big or hard for plowing but would prefer to do frequent quick plowing as I look after numerous neighbours driveways for them. I am familiar and comfortable with hydraulics and am planning to follow this closely. If Mr. Boss you could keep this thread going I will appreciate it. I am located in central Canada, normally not large annual snowfall amounts but plenty of drifting which requires strong components. As has been mentioned by a few, real world testing can be done here. Not looking for freebies, just hope I can help you out.
JC


----------



## [email protected]

I suspect the pricing will be well worth what you are getting and not as bad as you may think...


----------



## dieselboy01

Subscribed


----------



## bigc1301

Jim any word on the pricing??


----------



## Mark Klossner

*Manufacturer's Suggested Retail Price*

MSRP for the BOSS ATV Plow is $2,000.00


----------



## Mark Klossner

*A More Detailed Video of the ATV Plow features and construction*


----------



## dfd9

JMHO, but that's too high to sell very many. Sure, you'll sell some, but if you get it down a good $500-700 you'll sell more than you can make. 

And I am more than willing to spend a little more to get something that is a higher quality.


----------



## Mark Klossner

thanks dfd - appreciate the feedback. When you look at the materials our plow is made of, the significantly more robust push frame that it has compared to the less expensive plows, and the fully-hydraulic system, we feel that we've put a fair price on this plow.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

It looks good and I was looking forward too it also but the price will keep me away as well,, unless I can find a used one in a year or two 

However I could always demo one for the year and give you some real good snow pushing vids I'm in tug hill lake effect area


----------



## dfd9

Mark Klossner;1638405 said:


> thanks dfd - appreciate the feedback. When you look at the materials our plow is made of, the significantly more robust push frame that it has compared to the less expensive plows, and the fully-hydraulic system, we feel that we've put a fair price on this plow.


I'm not doubting the quality of the engineering or construction. Just providing honest feedback.

If I can purchase a similar or slightly lesser plow for half the price..........or less............or for 75%................


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I will say this coming from the Western guy but the boss Plow is fairly impressive. as far as pricing that was very reasonable to me.


----------



## durafish

$2000 seems like a fair price for these. Its basically a real plow with everything "off" the atv and a quick connect. I hate using the winch. Any ideas on what these will fit? I have a Honda rancher.


----------



## secret_weapon

What is the weight of the plow? Is there a required ballast weight?


----------



## Mark Klossner

the plow weight is about 175 lbs. Ballast is not necessary on some models of ATVs and we are still developing undercarriages for other brands. Cannot guarantee that ballast will not be required on some brands.


----------



## [email protected]

In my opinion, you could get a snowbear or other front receiver hitch mounted plow for your truck as well, and pay 1/2 or 75% less than a new "name brand" plow. Why dont you? Because you get what you pay for....This is the same idea....you get what you pay for


----------



## Leland Lawn

It looks great! When do you think these will be available? I am bidding on a new complex that will require a lot more ATV use due to all of the sidewalks. This would be a great plow for my Polaris 800.


----------



## Mark Klossner

kingdavid - they will be available very soon, best bet is to contact your nearest BOSS dealer and let him know you're interested. As they are new, some dealers may not have ordered any on preseason.


----------



## durafish

any idea on when the atv mounts and what these will work on. Also what does the $2000 include? I'm seriously considering it, the getting off and manually turning the blade is getting old after 9 years. Any way you could mounting pics or even a video?
thanks


----------



## silvrevo

This plow looks soooooooooo sweet! And looks way more durable than the other models.

I called them and they wont have a mont for my '13 Outlander 800r. 

I will so buy this when it comes out. They have pictures of it in the BOSS 2013 brochure.


----------



## cocco78

I live pretty close to Boss, I can see them from my window right now  I have a Suzuki Samurai I would gladdly loan them to play around with and mount up a UTV plow. Even if its just for fun Thumbs Up I'll even help whip it up on Pro-E for you guys


----------



## bluejlandscaper

*Blade for tractor*

I recently was told that a local Boss dealer installed two of these ATV plows on John Deere tractors, by making custom mounts for the tractor. I'm going to look at one as I'm very interested in mounting one on my New Holland Boomer model# 1030, 28HP with heated cab, I use for sidewalk plowing. Right now I use the loader bucket on front and have a 60" 3pt rear blade on the rear. For deep snow or drifting I have a Blizzard rear mount snowblower.

With a front blade, I think that my tractor will be more productive, plowing sidewalks.

My only concern is if the blade is built strong enough for a 28hp tractor weighing about 2,000 lbs.

What's your opinion Mr. Bossman?

Thanks,
Bluejlandscaper


----------



## Mark Klossner

Bluejlandscaper,

I assume you are talking about the UTV plow and not the ATV plow? The two are very different from each other in terms of the vehicles they will work with. The UTV plow will likely handle your tractor just fine - but you certainly couldn't be abusive to it.


----------



## wizardsr

Any word on a mount yet for an 08 Kawasaki Brute Force 650? I left my info with the guys at the SIMA show but haven't heard back from anyone. Also asked Crysteel a couple weeks ago and they just scratched their head...  Need to replace a moose plow that the worker bees have successfully put out of it's misery...


----------



## bluejlandscaper

Mark Klossner;1646582 said:


> Bluejlandscaper,
> 
> I assume you are talking about the UTV plow and not the ATV plow? The two are very different from each other in terms of the vehicles they will work with. The UTV plow will likely handle your tractor just fine - but you certainly couldn't be abusive to it.


Mark,

I'm talking about the 60" plow for ATV's. The UTV's are 72" much too big for sidewalk work, on 60" sidewalks.

The snowplow from New Holland is 60" but is a bit heavier It weighs about 50 lbs more. I got a price from the New Holland dealer for about $2500.00 for their plow. $600.00 more than the Boss ATV, but I still have to build a custom mount for my tractor for the Boss. Their plow will fit into my loader hydraulics. so I will not need a separate controller, to control hydraulic functions.

What I'm really looking for is a quick coupler like Kubota has for their BX tractor loaders. They have a plow that goes with the system. Unfortunately the quick coupler attachment from Kubota, is just a little different and is 1/2" too narrow to fit on my loader arms of my New Holland tractor. I have had a fabrication shop look at building a custom quick attach for my tractor's loader but the cost is too much. I need to switch from a plow to the bucket, as I use the bucket to load salt into a spreader on a larger tractor of mine, with a 3 PT spreader on back.

Thanks, for your answer,

Bluejlandscaper


----------

